# HUGE Tarpon



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is a huge tarpon from the other night on a solo mission in Pensacola. Hooked up 3. Check out the report...

http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2015/08/the-challenge-of-monster-tarpon.html?m=1


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome, many, many CONGRATS! Go do it again!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Which bridge were you at? Congrats on the catch, your face in pic2 shows pure exhilaration. And awesome report, I like the "Gear Used" section at the end, nice added touch.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn it man! Sweet!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish and congrats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy sweet mother!!!! Dern big ole pat on the back to ya!!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't see it. There's too many pop ups, ads and other things in the way. I think the fishing forum has become the advertising forum.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I read your report and really enjoyed it. Almost like being there!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

k-p said:


> I can't see it. There's too many pop ups, ads and other things in the way. I think the fishing forum has become the advertising forum.


If I'm not mistaken, you can go to the user CP and change all of that. I never have pop ups or ads show. PM a moderator if you can't resolve it.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is a big tarpon. How long in length do you think it was?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Great report, Richie. Persistence pays off. 

Amazed that the Power Pro holds up to the abrasion on those piling. You must be reacting immediately when they go under the bridge or get near the pilings.

The key that I couldn't find in your gear section was a mention of what brand and color swim bait works for you?


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on the fine catch! You are officially addicted...and the only cure is more cow bell haha!


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

That's an awesome catch!!


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! I caught them on a 6" Berkley Powerbait swimbait. Any pattern worked! Yes, I'm hooked BAD!!! I cant wait to hook into another.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tarpon fever is the worst thing on Earth. I've been fighting it for a while and can tell you right now it'll never go away regardless of how many you catch.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG fish!!!

Congrats!!!

Jim


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

wow thats a stud!!!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

There's something about tarpon that nothing else comes close to. Congrats, and good luck coping with the withdrawals. They'll keep you up at night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

k-p said:


> I can't see it. There's too many pop ups, ads and other things in the way. I think the fishing forum has become the advertising forum.


Ad blocker plus. Best thing ever


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome catch! I keep debating, but this thread has pushed me. I have to get a sup.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice catch man!!! Keep the reports coming!




k-p said:


> I can't see it. There's too many pop ups, ads and other things in the way. I think the fishing forum has become the advertising forum.


Would you prefer having to pay for access to the site? Keeping up a website's not cheap!

FYI, I use Mozilla firefox plus an Add-on called "No-script" it automatically shuts down any scripts that try to run and you can decide what to allow and what not to allow.

Good luck!
Alex


----------

